# The 8 Introverts and Dogs vs Cats



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I think it'd be far more accurate to say, rather than extroverts/introverts liking dogs/cats, that active, on-the-go people (whether introverted or not), tend to like the company of dogs, because of their high energy lifestyle. They have the energy to take dogs out for long walks, and like being outside and doing things. (Usually). It also depends on the dog breed, but most dogs tend to need a lot of exercise, which you, as the owner, are responsible for.

Cat people tend to be more laid back. They might exercise and be active as well, but not enough to make it an everyday, consistent routine. They prefer to be more easygoing and relaxed, and can even be more open as well. They generally want affection which is predictable, cuddly, and cute, as opposed to rambunctious, high energy, and eager.

A person who is both a cat and dog person, is somewhere inbetween.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> I think it'd be far more accurate to say, rather than extroverts/introverts liking dogs/cats, that active, on-the-go people (whether introverted or not), tend to like the company of dogs, because of their high energy lifestyle. They have the energy to take dogs out for long walks, and like being outside and doing things. (Usually). It also depends on the dog breed, but most dogs tend to need a lot of exercise, which you, as the owner, are responsible for.
> 
> Cat people tend to be more laid back. They might exercise and be active as well, but not enough to make it an everyday, consistent routine. They prefer to be more easygoing and relaxed, and can even be more open as well. They generally want affection which is predictable, cuddly, and cute, as opposed to rambunctious, high energy, and eager.
> 
> A person who is both a cat and dog person, is somewhere inbetween.


I like both and a lot of both of those sets apply to me. I have a lot of physical energy and don't get over-stimulated by interaction easily, so I get more enjoyment from the company of dogs, and the opportunities they provide for socialising with other people, too. However, if I lived alone I would prefer to adopt cats, because I'm extremely *mentally* lazy, which is not fair on a dog (or an indoor cat, but I wouldn't need to keep a cat indoors, where I live). I want to expend my physical energy in whatever way I feel like at the time, not through routine chores like walking a dog or formal exercise. I can enjoy walking a dog but I don't like the idea of needing to do it everyday regardless of whatever else might have caught my attention. That's what I mean by 'mentally lazy'. Active but not focused or disciplined. Cats are relatively low maintenance, so it wouldn't be as stressful for me to have that responsibility.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I prefer dogs. I like cat's too, but dogs just have a special place in my heart, I feel a better connection with them.

I like that dogs are always so happy to see you. They just feel more consistent in their attitude towards you - in general. I also feel like I have more of a real relationship and connection with them, I like their companionship and the sense that they really respond to me. They seem more intelligent and more like a person to me, while although cats have personality and are smart they just tend to feel more clearly like a pet and have less of a back and forth relationship - and it irritates me when they snub me because they don't feel like being petted or whatever right now. I feel like it's always on their whim whether they deign to give me attention or not, I dunno, but I feel like there's more emotional drama for me with cats. 

I'm not a high energy person, so I feel like having to walk the dog each day would give me better motivation to get at least some excercise, because I'm doing something for/with someone I love, as opposed to exercise for the sake of exercise which is just not something I really care about even if I know it's supposed to be good for me. I also do appreciate dog's enthusiasm, I feel like their energy can rub off on me a bit. 

Also I don't mind being scratched by dog's larger more blunt nails, but cat's claws are just too needle-like for me, I really really don't like being scratched by them, or having them knead my leg when I'm petting them. 

And I hate the smell of cat litter. I can pretty much always tell when someone has a cat because the cat smell just permeates a house, even when you keep it pretty clean. I feel like with dogs, the fur and breath smells yes, but unless you never clean I usually don't smell dog in the air everywhere inside a house with a dog, I only smell it when it's right there in front of me.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Small + low maintenance dog(s) - and cats.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Cats... just simply cats.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

I love (and have) both, but I'll go with cats, most dogs are too high energy for me. Dogs are good for making me feel safe though.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an INFP, and I prefer cats. It appears that most feeling types prefer cats and most thinking types prefer dogs, which is interesting because most cats are xxTPs and most dogs are xxFJs.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Cats are just easier. Dogs can be fun to do outdoor activities with but they're draining energy wise.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*ISFP. And a total dog person. *


----------

